# Trying again for a sibling.....



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Evening

We were very blessed with our DS on our first cycle and he was born in 2011.  We have now decided to try again for a sibling and are due to start DR in a couple of weeks (all being well) - currently on the pill as on the LP. 

I just wondered how everyone felt on starting again for a sibling?  I feel so tired already - DS isn't sleeping the best!  Have been taking all the vitamins etc and haven't drunk alcohol since our previous cycle!  Boring I know but just haven't felt like it ;o)  But I just don't feel in the best shape - has anyone else felt like this?  For different reasons than the first time, i feel really anxious about this cycle.  It almost doesn't feel real that we will be starting again.... 

Would be great to hear how some of you felt

Many, many thanks
Gerbs xxx


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

Also trying for a sibling for my miracle. So hard as people keep saying I should "be happy I have him". True but yearning for a second child can be just as hard x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

We are also blessed with our little ICSI miracle and for quite a while I didn't feel ready to try again mentally but finally did and Oh yes, trying to feel on good  form I think seems an impossibility! I have had loads of bugs and has just dosed up on vits etc.


Little man, generally, is a good sleeper but even the odd night knackers you, I have had a cough for months which I can't shake and am going through tx now whilst on meds but they are safe but it wouldn't be my ideal way to do tx


When we started again it felt v unreal but now feels very real, it's also so much harder with little one for appointments, meds etc and now in 2 ww no lifting is really hard and I feel guilty too. 


We so want him to have a sibling though, I watch him playing and he has such an imagination I think how lovely it would be to see 2 playing.


But in some ways it isn't quite as intense as you do have your gorgeous little person. Good luck with it, my 2ww is certainly dragging!!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Gerbs,

If you feel like you do, then why don't you wait a few more months?  You do have age or your side, so you really do have time to wait until your LO is a bit older.

My son was born when I was 36 yrs old and I waited nearly 18 months before using my frosties.  In hindsight I wish I had waited a bit longer, but because I was nearly 38 yrs old I was panicing.  I am now starting a fresh cycle of ICSI and I must admit I am in a better frame of mind.  DS is very independent.  He starts preschool in January and I am praying that if my next ICSI does work then I will have more alone time to spend with any new addition.

On another note it is always hard jumping on the IVF band wagon and when we have fertility problems we just never know when or if it will work for us again.

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I start DR in 5 days im feeling like now is the right time and the pressure is off now as i have 2 boys but would love another one or 2 i wish yopu the very best of luck on your journeys!!!! Hoping to give my recipient a little gift of her very own too


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, We are trying again after 6 years of trying for our first little miracle who was born in April 2011. We would love to be able to give her a little brother or sister. I feel really tired with LO but I ask myself when will I NOT feel tired?  . Also time is not on my side at the age of 41 so we hope to have transfer the week after next. I am hoping and praying but under no illusions. I am just as nervous this time as before, however, at least this time we are not facing the prospect of life without children if we fail, which is a different feeling to before. Good luck to everyone and hope our dreams of a second or further miracle come to us all.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Michelle 
That sounds how I feel, test day next Fri!!! As you say never not tired or fully healthy but no good time and i am 40 so didn't feel we could wait really. 


Good luck with the transfer, hope you get lots of little eggies


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Just to reassure people trying for siblings relatively close to first. I had only stopped bf for a couple of months and was still up regularly in night back at work, generally knakered and very happy to say it still worked! Recon I'll be tired for the next 18 years, so probably wasn't another " good time" to try! X


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Evening

Thanks for all your replies - very much appreciated - good to hear everyone's stories....

Lots and lots of luck to you all whereever you are on your journey...........

We are due to start DR next Friday/Saturday - all being well.  Anyone need a cycle buddy??! xx


----------



## Michelle71 (Dec 18, 2008)

There are 4 or 5 of us here starting or doing treatment so maybe we could have our own little buddy group
We are doing a DE cycle. Have started meds six days ago and have my first scan to check lining progress next Mobday. All being well, we will have fertilisation next Friday with transfer on the 13th June.


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds good Michelle!  Lots of luck for your scan.....x


----------

